# Harbor freight drywall-lift .



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought this one not to long ago to try it out . It works pretty good . Just would of liked different design for lowering lift down with no weight on it to help bring it down better . Anyone have one or use one before . Can't beat 199 price for it .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have said it before but I hate drywall lifts. 

They take more time than they are worth IMO. If you are hanging alone I guess you got to use one but I would rather hang 8' pieces by myself.

But, $199 is a good price. If you use it a lot then I am sure it will pay for itself the first job.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> I bought this one not to long ago to try it out . It works pretty good . Just would of liked different design for lowering lift down with no weight on it to help bring it down better . Anyone have one or use one before . Can't beat 199 price for it .


Put a spring on it.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Put a spring on it.


I may look into that .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I have said it before but I hate drywall lifts.
> 
> They take more time than they are worth IMO. If you are hanging alone I guess you got to use one but I would rather hang 8' pieces by myself.
> 
> But, $199 is a good price. If you use it a lot then I am sure it will pay for itself the first job.


It works like a champ with 12' boards bye yourself when you have too . I Always try to limit as many butt joints as possible .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Read here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/drywall-lift-128275/


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Working Alone*

How many of you are a one person company? I hire mechanical trades as needed but not carpenters.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it dragging or binding up? Mine will free-fall just from the weight of it.

Maybe it just needs to get a little looser..


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Is it dragging or binding up? Mine will free-fall just from the weight of it.
> 
> Maybe it just needs to get a little looser..


It does both binding and dragging . I pull in down as much as cable lets go on wheel . I also put locking handle to side when lowering .


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We have one, not sure of the brand but I will check. I used a step bench I made after reading "Working Alone" and hung a lot alone that way.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaws said:


> We have one, not sure of the brand but I will check. I used a step bench I made after reading "Working Alone" and hung a lot alone that way.


Was always going to try read that book but never did .


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

almost sounds like you have a cable off the pulley.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> almost sounds like you have a cable off the pulley.


Try spitting on it, or lube :whistling:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

For under 200 hundred bucks I can't complain that much about it .


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

skillman said:


> For under 200 hundred bucks I can't complain that much about it .


We have the harbor freight one it works great...no complaints


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a cheap made in china like that too. It works, but it is rough around the edges. Welding on it is horrendous


----------

